
Oracle is moving its annual mega-conference to Las Vegas - mendelmaleh
https://www.businessinsider.com/oracle-openworld-conference-san-francisco-las-vegas-2019-12
======
larnmar
Good move. Holding a conference in San Francisco these days is a pointless
waste of money for attendees.

I also know that a certain large scientific society moved its annual west
coast meeting from San Francisco to Phoenix about a decade ago, after a union
dispute. Apparently a presenter plugged his own laptop in (or something
similar) instead of waiting for Moscone staff to become available to do it for
him — the union started a huge stink about it and the society decided San
Francisco was no longer worth the trouble.

